# Washing fleeces



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I didn't want to hijack the thread about the pretty Jacob fleece so I thought I'd start a new thread on washing fleece.

We used to raise suffolk and hampshire sheep, with a few cheviot and crosses in the flock. We also sheared them ourselves and the fleece were combined with others in the group and then sold at market. At the time, I had to interest in doing anything with the wool myself. Other than working in a textile mill and helping with the card machines and working the winders, twisters and spinners (all this was cotton), I've not handled wool past the raw fleece process until just recently when buying the first roving to learn to spin.

What I'd like to know is what's the least amount of process you can do to a fleece to get it spinnable? To start with, can you spin from the raw fleece, just by carding, without washing in harsh detergents and adding oils? (I happen to like the smell of sheep and raw fleece.) Is this what's called "spinning in the grease? I have a hank of yarn that's "in the grease" and I can't tell a lot of difference in it and the other yarns I've bought, except it has a *heavier* feel, althought not really in weight or weight. But mostly, because I have MCS and simply can't tolerate scents so don't want have to worry about things like dawn and simply green and essential oils. If I decide to buy a raw fleece and turn it into yarn I'd like to do so without being miserable in the process. And I ask these questions because I may be able to get a really nice fleece with a fairly low micron count in the next few months and if I do get it I want to do it right, but without the smells.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Spinning a raw fleece is a great thing if you have a nice fairly clean fleece. I wouldn't use your hand cards or drum carder on a raw fleece, the lanolin will gum it up. I don't know but if you have combs those might be alright but please don't take my word for it. I have a pet comb I gave used to comb/flick/fluff open the ends of raw locks to spin.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I have only had fleece that NEEDED washed ...... use dawn dish soap if it's REALLY greasy ..... just using hot water rinses gets it SO much cleaner IMO ....probably depends on the breed , really ....... I enjoy the smell too


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I found this posted in the stickies.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co.../348730-helpful-websites-diy-fiberholics.html

Here is a link for making your own combs! 
http://blog.loxosceles.org/posts/1147125661.shtml


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

I've done a soak and a bit of pressing with my hands with dish detergent then a rinse in plain water.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

It all depends on the fleece. If it is a fairly open fleece, I just spin them raw. No wash, no nothing, just grab a chunk of it and go. If the fleece is open enough, I can spin it thick and rustic. Clun Forest sheep into nice woolen rugs is the last raw bulky yarn that was spun around here.

I tried with Merino, but it wants to spin thin and spinning that raw wasn't as much fun. Then Josh (a friend at quilting group) bought a fleece from the Merino guy and washed it just once in hot water and Dawn dish soap and the difference was amazing. 

I've also used the carders and carding machine with raw wool. It cleans off easy enough by running a couple ounces of washed wool through it afterwards.

All this is sheepies, though, if you're dealing with 'paca, those critters bathe in dust, I think. 

Bunnies are easy, just spin their fiber - no prep necessary, although you could card it a bit if you wanted.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Interestingly enough......

_Some_ of the sweaters that I have knit (all having come from quality natural fibers, mostly commercially processed) still smell _lightly_ of a sheep yard, even in the lofty and elegant necks...... :shrug:

Of course, some of the yarns have come from eccentric middle-aged ladies upon whom it has never dawned that a MAN might actually be knitting up and wearing their yarn, someday.....and it comes pre-fragranced with what must be higher end perfumes. :indif:

I have used both, spun-in-the-grease and completely washed wools.
It is interesting how the coarser, more tight-seeming wools go *poof* when you wash them, after knitting. 

(I'd much rather knit with the clean stuff, though)


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I'm not sure where it comes from but I have bought yarn that I had to leave outside because of the perfume smell. Most, though, seem to have a coarse smell that I can't really describe, but it's not perfume so it doesn't bother me.

I'm going to wait and see if I even like spinning (I've not even touched the wheel yet), and if I do then I'll see about getting that fleece I am interested in. If I get it I may try to spin some raw and then wash some in just hot water and try that. If that doesn't work, and it really needs washing in detergent, I'll try some of the unscented stuff that I use for dishes or laundry.

Thanks everyone for the comments.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

FR, you made me chuckle. My mom makes scarves for ... well, for pretty much everyone. She wears Emeraude fragrance and even though she doesn't spray it on the scarves for the men it's still there. Lingering faintly, almost imperceptible...but it's there. We call it "Essence of Mama." ROFL! 

I have a huge stash of essential oils. Some years back I found a blended one called "Walk in the woods" that the guys really like. I used in some bath salts for my now aging brothers who have learned they are not 21 anymore and a hot soak in the tub with epsom salts can be a real joy. One brother looked at me cross ways and said, "Bath salts? BATH salts? Like the kind you wimmen folk use when you are hogging the bathroom? I am not going to take a bath and come out smelling like a French Cathouse." Then he took a sniff. "Oh! That's manly enough!" Some weeks later...."Do you have any more of those soaking salts?" ahhahahahaha

So there are essential oils out there that men might like. Just takes a bit of sleuthing. 

Featherbottoms...when will you find out if you can get the fleece? I might have a line on some free fleeces before too long. They would not be as low a micron count, but still should be very useable. Let me know if you need one and if I can get them I will be happy to share.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Kasota said:


> FR, you made me chuckle. My mom makes scarves for ... well, for pretty much everyone. She wears Emeraude fragrance and even though she doesn't spray it on the scarves for the men it's still there. Lingering faintly, almost imperceptible...but it's there. We call it "Essence of Mama." ROFL!
> 
> I have a huge stash of essential oils. Some years back I found a blended one called "Walk in the woods" that the guys really like. I used in some bath salts for my now aging brothers who have learned they are not 21 anymore and a hot soak in the tub with epsom salts can be a real joy. One brother looked at me cross ways and said, "Bath salts? BATH salts? Like the kind you wimmen folk use when you are hogging the bathroom? I am not going to take a bath and come out smelling like a French Cathouse." Then he took a sniff. "Oh! That's manly enough!" Some weeks later...."Do you have any more of those soaking salts?" ahhahahahaha
> 
> ...



Thank you, Kasota. There's a fairly large sheep ranch not too far from me and I hope to get a fleece from them. They will be shearing shortly and I am hoping to get a this years fleece. I talked to the wife over a year ago and she said there were some left from the last shearing that I could have, but I didn't have a wheel at the time. I just need to take time to call and talk to them about picking one up - IF I can get one - I read somewhere that they sell most of their fleece to Pendleton. There's also a large fleece buying place in Roswell, and I'll be up there the end of the month. I don't know if they sell to individuals or just gather and sell to mills, but I can check. If all that falls through, I will be looking


----------



## teyze (Jul 4, 2011)

ok, here is my 2 cents worth : ). I don't mind a little sheep smell, but prefer to spin clean wool. I soak it in cold water first to get out the muddy stuff. Then I use My regular laundry soap with hot water in small batches. Rinse in hot water and squeeze out the excess water. Then I let it drip dry, turning every now and then until it is dry. I card and spin it. All that being said some wool has more oils than others and will need more attention. Good skirting, and picking will save you much time washing, and carding. If it is a fairly clean fleece without too much lanolin then spin it raw. Consider the end use. If it is for a baby blanket then you probably don't want to spin it in the grease. There are no hard and fast rules; it is whatever you like, and you won't know until you try. Happy spinning! : )


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

what kind of yarn to do you want to make? 

I tried spinning in the grease- with a low-grease fleece. I couldn't get my yarn even- not even close. So had I wanted an art yarn, it would have been great....except for how dirty my hands got. Even a clean-looking fleece is filthy. I decided I'd always wash my wool after that. I use washing soda. It's recommended by a mill near me. It's one of the ingredients used in making laundry soap and I buy it at my grocery store. One wash in hot is all it takes with my low-grease fleeces. No smell that I can tell ( I don't have the best nose for smelling). 

I do much better spinning from the locks, as far as nice even yarn goes. It's best if I card it too though.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you can't tolerate frangrance, and you want to wash some wool, look for a fragrance free shampoo. Wool with heavy lanolin is very hard to comb as it wants to stay stuck together. But, a soaking in hot water helps. In this case, you have to keep the water hot and bring the fleece out while still hot and the lanolin is in the water. Then soak again.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

What do you all do with the lanolin laden water? I have heard it can clog drain pipes. If it were summer I could do small batches and pitch the container of water outside. Right now my snowbanks are taller than I am, so even tossing the wash water over the snowbank could present difficulties.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

If you are using a detergent, shampoo or whatever I'm not so sure you have to worry about it clogging your pipes any more than if your washing greasy dishes. If you are just soaking it in hot water, then it might be an issue but only if you are doing many, many fleeces. Maybe add a bit of dish soap to the soaking water before letting it drain (of course after you have pulled the fleece out).

Callie when you were spinning in the grease did you flick open the ends of just try to spin it right off the sheep? When I've spun in the grease it was a Shetland, greasy but not overly so. I combed (with a pet comb) open both ends, cut end and outer end. It was beautiful and easy to spin fine and even since the grease allowed the fibers to easily slip past each other.

Sme people with septic systems I know don't like washing their fleeces and dumping the water into their systems. I never had any problem with that.

As for washing in a front load washer? I'm not sure I'd risk a nice fleece. Af not all wool felts either or felts at a different rate. Cheviot can be machine washed and dried without discernible shrinkage or felting. At least that has been my experience, with socks knit from 100% Cheviot wool. There are others that are similar so those fleeces might be alright to wash in a front load washer. But I sure wouldn't put a Shetland, Icelandic, or other wool that felts just being looked at.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

When I tried spinning in the grease, I did flick the locks open. All I had then was a dog flick-ing comb thing. It was just too dirty though. The tips were stuck together. When I flicked them apart the grease stayed and gummed things up and my hands got nasty. Spinning in the grease isn't for me. I see what washing water looks like and I even put a rope on my sink's plug so I don't have to put my hands in that liquid manure to drain it out.

Speaking of manure 'tea' I want to get a system going so I can catch the water and use it in my garden. I'm putting a lot of fertilizer down the drain right now. I don't think the cleaning agent will damage plants either. You don't use that much soap/detergent for the amount of water that's used. 

I use my front loading washer to spin the bag of wool after it's been washed and rinsed. I only let it spin for a minute - on my machine- and don't let it get up to full speed. If I go over a minute, it will start to felt. Front loaders spin faster to get more water out of the load, making it faster to dry the clothes. I don't use it to wash the wool at all. I don't think you can even get enough water in them to soak the wool in hot water. Front loaders flop the clothes through the water rather than agitate them IN the water. The water stays at the bottom of the machine and isn't very deep like a top loader's water level.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I pull off the tags and other nonessential wool first. No sense in trying to wash it. I soak the entire fleece in a bin outside, then dump it on the lawn. There is much less lanolin and manure and other stuff going down the drain that way. If the weather is nice enough, I bring a little electric hot plate (now also have an induction hotplate) outside and wash it on the patio. The dumping of water is, again, on the lawn.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Kasota said:


> What do you all do with the lanolin laden water? I have heard it can clog drain pipes. If it were summer I could do small batches and pitch the container of water outside. Right now my snowbanks are taller than I am, so even tossing the wash water over the snowbank could present difficulties.


which is why many of us in snow country wait until summer to wash our fleeces! Small batches done in the house and with city sewer should not pose a problem.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

WIHH, I was afraid you were going to say that! LOL! I keep repeating "Patience is a virtue....patience is a virtue." 

So in honor of impending Springtime, I have been sleuthing about for fleece. I was doing a little trip down memory lane and decided to look about for something with a bit of Polypay in it. I used to raise them and thought it would be fun to find a Poly fleece. I found a man and his wife (who is a spinner) in Wisconsin and they have Polypays and Polypay crosses. I shot them off an email. All of their fleece was sold but I thought perhaps I could get on a list for this year's shearing. We have been trading stories of raising sheep and kind of connecting. Bless their hearts, they went into their stash and found a fleece for me. I suspect she took it out of her own stash that she had held back. He even mailed it off before I had even paid for it. It is not purebred Poly, but has a bit of Coopsworth (sp?) in it. Should be a nice fleece to learn with. 

It has been fun to trade stories with the two of them. I feel really blessed for that I had the time I did to be able to raise sheep and they were kind enough to listen to me prattle on a bit and to share some of their own hopes and dreams for their flock. 

God bless the folk who live close to the land.


----------



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

I put off spinning my fleeces since I felt like I was getting a low quality product even after scouring and carding. My batts just weren't great.

I've finally tried spinning in the grease with a raw fleece of my East Frisian ewe. Its got more lanonin than the Jacob fleeces, I think, as I can see little shimmering beads of oil on the locks. But I pre-draft either with my hands or a dog brush and its spins up nice. I navajo ply to make things a little more even. I kept the sunburned tips on my wool for it gives a little bit of brown to the otherwise black fleece.

I was very surprised how little dirt came out of her fleece: I guess she keeps pretty clean. The fleece is fairly light in grease, I wouldn't try it with too heavy a fleece. I'm going to try with a Jacob fleece soon. 

I spun it up on a saxony style wheel...I don't know if that helps at all. If you'd like to try one of my EF fleeces I've got another for sale. Its really lovely wool and leaves my hands moisturized, but not dirty. After the yarn is complete then I wash it in warm soapy water. Easier than dealing with a loose fleece, IMHO.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

That's some lovely yarn, ErickaMay! Well done! It's got character yet could almost be commercial. Lovely colors, too! What are you going to make it into? Is it soft and springy?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Kasota our very own Weever raises Polypay, they should be shearing in the next couple of months. I try to go up to help them, that reminds me I need to find out when it is so I can get time off. Anyway, they have lots of it made into roving, dyed or not, and yarn.


----------



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

Very soft and springy. I think I'm going to spin up a whole bunch and make a lovely sweater.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Bumping this thread! I'm washing 1/2 of my Romney/Southdown fleece from my ewe, Barley, who was just sheared last weekend. It was so filthy. I put it in the bathtub with hot water to soak, and when I drained the water it was like chocolate milk. 

The second rinse was also pretty dirty, and now I'm on the third and hopefully last soak/rinse. I should have started first thing this morning, so the fleece could dry during the sunny part of the day, but I was busy all morning. At least it'll have all day tomorrow to dry!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Yes, I&#8217;m so glad that I realized I could presoak the fleeces and get the dirt out before washing. Less detergent needed and therefore less rinsing.

Hope it&#8217;s sunny for you tomorrow.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I so want to wash the fleece that I have and I'm scared of clogging the drains. 

Come on warm and sunny weather!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Kasota I have lived on septic and city wells and sewers and I have washed fleeces inside for years without ever having a clogged drain. If you can put a lint catcher or screen over the drain that will help to catch stray fibers. As for grease, it's really no different than washing out a frypan you have cooked bacon or other greasy foods in. Maybe if you are washing a bunch of Merino or Cormo fleeces at a time that might be different.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

OHhhhhhhh! 

Then perhaps I will wash up some of my BFL fleece and see how that goes...just some...

I love you, Marchie.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The primary soak does not get out the lanolin. Still, I do it outside so I can get the entire fleece soaked at once. When you use the detergent for actual washing, the detergent breaks up the lanolin and keeps it suspended in the water. Plus you are only washing a potful at a time.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Maura said:


> The primary soak does not get out the lanolin. Still, I do it outside so I can get the entire fleece soaked at once. When you use the detergent for actual washing, the detergent breaks up the lanolin and keeps it suspended in the water. Plus you are only washing a potful at a time.


Ya, I still kick myself in the buns for standing and asking myself over and over why I was attracted to the stainless steel double sink on legs with the rounded bottems at the auction.Maybe out of a Milk house. Went for nothing. My left side of the brain needs to chat with the right side a bit more...


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

7thswan, that sounds like an awesome sink! I have a big double sink in the basement but it is concrete. I would big ol' stainless one but that concrete thing is not going anywhere. It's so old it's a treasure in a way. It even has a built in washboard in one of the sinks.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Kasota you may want to get a mesh laundry bag especially if you are going to do a few pre-soaking baths with the fleece. Use cold water too, not hot unless you are prepared to keep it hot all the way through. You just do not want to let the water cold if you do a hot rinse or the lanolin goes back onto the fleece and it seems to not want to come off once it goes back on . It makes for a horrible sticky fleece.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Well, I did at least 3 or 4 soaks/rinses with hot water, and the water was still dirty. I did one wash with a little bit of dish soap, and was very careful to not agitate the fleece. The water still wasn't totally clear, but I'm thinking there was just dirt in the fleece and it'd be better to go ahead and let it dry and comb the dirt and VM out, instead of risking felting by doing more washes. Is that right?

I have pics of it in the tub, but they're at home. I do have one pic of my cat laying on the damp fleece...you know how cats are! I think I'll take the scraps from skirting and wash them up and make a pile of it for him as a cat bed. This is Tucker, who was the sick one but now is doing fine. :grin: 

And what should the fleece look like when it's clean? I can't tell if it's fine or if it felted a bit or what. I'll take closer up pics today after work.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

What kind of fleece is this again? You really want to spread it out as much as you are able so it will dry. I check it of their and open up clumps of wet fleece as it dries. Cats do love fleeces . As long as he isn't letting his happy paws needle felt the fleece he should be fine. I have had cats get into fleeces and felt is good . After you spin it you will wash it again and you can be abut harsher with it then. Dirt and VM come out as you comb or cards he fleece and as you spin it.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

It's a Romney/Southdown fleece. I'll post more pics when I get home. 

So the first washing is just to get the bulk of the grease out? I'll spread it out more when I get home. I hope it's suitable and I did an ok job! I think I may break fleeces down further next time...not sure.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Marchwind, I bought some of those mesh bags a little while ago.  They are just waiting to be put to use.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

MDKatie the cold water soaks are to get most of the dirt out, adding hot water and soap will remove lanolin. Maybe with the Southdown in it the chances of felting will be reduced.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

My "Three Bags Full" arrived today. I sheared one of my black girls last week (and if the fleece is good enough for felt I'd be surprised... Millions of second cuts, vm, dirt, poop........). The poor dairy girls are quite skinny so I worried about cutting them even more. It only took us about 40 min to shear her, and that was with setting the shears and changing our mind about using the stand (decided to use it, my dairy sheep, skinny, weigh 200lb I'd guess!). We think we'll do the other three in one go, maybe Wednesday afternoon. 

Then we've got 4 days of rain forecast (please everyone, send rain vibes here, in a terrible drought, <2" rain so far this year.), so next week I'll start my wild crazy Rambos. Not looking forward to it. 

Pictures to follow, of course.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Here are some pics of the fleece(s). I am not sure which sheep's "before" fleece this is. I think it may be Bean's, and I washed Barley's. They're fairly similar though (Romney/Southdowns). The pics in the tub may be the 2nd and 3rd rinses...I don't think I caught the dirtiest first rinse. And then the last pics are after the washing. Does it look ok? It seems to pull apart fine, and not be felted.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Looks beautiful . Enjoy spinning that, it should spin itself. Will you card or comb it?


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Marchwind said:


> Looks beautiful . Enjoy spinning that, it should spin itself. Will you card or comb it?


Well, I'm not familiar with combing...I need to read up on that. I do have cards though, so I may start that way. Of course, after seeing WIHH's thread about her fleece coming back all nice and in roving, I am sooo tempted to send it away!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Just watched [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3U3fWNJLVyw"]this very helpful video[/ame] on carding vs. combing from The Woolery on Youtube. Seeing as how I already have cards, and the combs are pricey, I think I'll be carding this fleece. 


And just a little observation...I starting using cards for the sheep when we fitted them for shows, and it seems they were called "cards" by most of the sheep people. I find most fiber people call them "carders". Just a random observation of the day. 

Edited to add, I can't even embed a youtube video when I *try*, not it embeds on its own. LOL.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

here's what I do (when the weather allows).

I wash my fleeces outside - and it is a two day deal. 

On the first day, I presoak my fleece overnight in room temp water in lingerie bags - not too tightly crowded if it is a really dirty or greasy fleece since you want the water to be able to move easily through the dirty fleece. Give it a good 24 hours to soak!










On the second morning, I haul some firewood, build a campfire, put metal grates over the campfire ring, and heat my well water over the campfire until BOILING. Then I carefully fill my double wash tubs with that hot water and add cold water to "temper" it back down to 160Âº-180ÂºF. 











I add a *generous* dose of detergent (Orvus, Suave Clarifying shampoo, Scour, or Original Dawn) to make the water feel "slippery" (that is a LOT more than one would imagine) and mix it into the water with a big US military mess hall slotted spoon. 

I sink a bag of fleece- holding it down with the spoon- then another on top of that - then I put the lid on - and walk away. I set a timer for 20 minutes, refill the pots, put them back on the grate, stoke the fire and sit down to knit and listen to the birdies. 










When the timer goes off, I lift the bag with a wooden dowel, letting the dirty water drain out of the bag and out of the tub, then I move it into another soapy wash prepared on the other side of the tub. I repeat this process until the water is relatively clean, then I do several clear water soaks. The last clear water soak will also have a generous glug of vinegar and a few drops of essential oils for a pleasant fragrance - rosemary, lavender, or patchouli. 

I have to make a conscious effort NOT to poke at it or move it around when it is soaking and so far, no felted fleece. 

After the clean fiber has drained completely, I carry it across the yard and swing it round and round in the lingerie bag to get rid of the excess water (I think this is how I developed a rotator cuff problem, so be careful) and then I shake it out of the bag and onto my drying table 










or on drying screens of hardware cloth of snow fencing. 





















The trick to getting wool really clean is patience, lots of water, time, lots of soap, and water hot enough to MELT the wax (lanolin) and not letting the dirty wax resettle and congeal on the clean fleece.

The proof is in the pudding










and


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I am in desperate need of a skirting/drying table. I've unearthed enough material to make one (or 6 in PVC or wood) while cleaning up at my dad's the last couple weeks, but I have a feeling I'll have to build it myself if I really want it. I'll hopefully be getting all the raw fiber in my house washed in the next couple weeks, so this thread has been just the ticket.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

TaylorR, I have the table and it is handy because I can easily move it back inside the garage at night (if it still needs more drying time) or I can cover it with a piece of hardware cloth or snow fencing if it is windy.

But spreading it out bigger is better. 

When it is on the table, I come by and open it up and move it around a bit so that the soggy stuff gets exposure to the sun and air. I have even put a fan under the table on an especially humid day when Mr Sun failed me. 

The second pic of fiber drying is actually my garden gate with hardware cloth and snow fencing laying across it propped up at an angle towards the sun with plastic milk crates - that worked out well.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I really want something BIG that I can take apart easily, so I'm kinda thinking PVC might be ideal. Stretch hardware cloth across it, then make it so I can just pull out the the poles/legs on opposite ends so I can roll it up? I may have to experiment a bit....


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Before I put a fleece in water, I take the time to open the tips. It takes a bit of time but I make up that time by less soaks & washes.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Taylor a couple of sawhorses would do the trick of being the legs you need.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Excellent idea, Marchie! I know just the sawhorses for the job, too. I ran over one of dad's bracket type (the ones that you can replace the wood) with the tractor yesterday, so I bet he'd let me have 'em  P.S., Never drive an unfamiliar tractor betwixt obstacles. Dad's 'new' tractor doesn't steer quite the same as the old one :ashamed:


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

WIHH - Best of all, it looks like there's enough room to bbq over the fire too...even if just squeezing in a couple wieners on the grill.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Looks great Katie !!! 



Today I washed up a Shetland fleece .... rigged this up first time today -- works GREAT !! I took one of thoes fold up animal pens , and set it up in a zig zag ....sideways ! Then I found some old screens and cleaned them up , and just set them ontop !! Every so often I go out and re-arrange, flip and open up spots !!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

WIHH, great pics and explanation!!! I love the table set up, especially since it's off the ground so no bending!! I'll show these pics to DH and he can probably whip me up something similar that will work. I don't have a ton of fleeces...just a handful stored up over the last few years. I know i'll have to do more washing, and I think I moved mine around too much during the process. 

Miz Mary, that fleece is so WHITE! Gorgeous!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Lovely fleece, Miz Mary! So fluffy and white! Did you add laundry bluing or anything to the wash water to get it so white or are Shetlands naturally that bright?

I'm a lazy fleece washer - when I wash them at all, of course. Generally, I also wait for a sunny day, but that's because we have solar hot water and it gets REALLY hot on a sunny day. I'll fill up the tub on the washing machine - it's a top loader. Add in a lot of laundry soap, push the fleece into it and then go have some coffee or do something else for about half an hour to an hour. Then - if I'm feeling brave, let the washing machine agitate for about six to ten seconds. Then spin the water out. Take the fleece out of the tub, wipe out the tub, refill with hot water, put the fleece back in and go have more coffee. Then spin it out and lay it out somewhere to dry. So far, that's been the easiest way to clean fleeces. I'll also frequently run them through the drum carder while they are still a bit moist. They seem to go through nicer that way. Then the batts are laid out flat to dry some more.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

hotcatz, I only used some Dawn dish soap....lavender scent .....

I think every fleece varies on how white it gets ..... not sure if breed matters but I could be wrong !! 

This fleece isnt as soft as I wish , but maybe it will change after I comb it ...... I really am not complaining , I'm actually THRILLED With how clean it and white it is ... especially since I only paid $5 for the whole fleece !!!! I have 2 more fleeces to wash up that I got at ridiculous prices not long ago ...cant wait to see how they turn out ! 

Oh, the crimp is fantastic on this fleece, and its 2 " in lock length.....


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

2" locks is a bit short for wool, but about standard for angora and really long if it's cotton so it's eminently spinable fiber! Lovely bright whiteness, too.

Breed does matter for how white it gets, although it's also the individual sheep within the breed as well.

Hmm, not as soft as you'd want? I wonder if that's typical of Shetlands? I'm helping a friend get sheep and Shetlands are one of the breeds she's considering. Crimpy and really white and a relatively short staple (for wool) is good, though, easier to spin.

Do you know if it was a typical Shetland fleece or have you not spun enough of them to know if it's typical?

$5 is a great price for a whole fleece!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Havent spun up any yet ... not sure if its typical !

I think Im unconsciously comparing it to the Camel/silk I just finished spinning ... DUH , not going to be as soft as that ! !

Breed matters, eh ?!? Cool beans , I wonder if all Shetlands are so white ?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Not all white fleeces, in my experience are how bite. There seems to be a spectrum of "white" ranging from bright white to cream or off white. The whitest white I have ever seen was a Mohair fleece, I'm sure the shimmer helped with that.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm so thankful for you all posting pictures on this thread and sharing what you do. I am getting so antsy to start washing some of my fleece and I'm scared to death I'm going to ruin it. Pictures help. 

WIHH you really have a nice set up. I love that double sink for out of doors. I think I will start stalking Craig's List for something similar. I'm not getting any younger and bending over using tubs on the ground is less appealing to me that it might have been when I was younger.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Kasota go to auctions too. I found several double sink setups at auctions. Sadly they all got left behind.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Sheep don't just roll in dirt....they also lay down in manure. I'll only work with clean fleece. Don't care to be working with, and breathing in,
filth while I spin.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Bumping this up because I'm getting ready to give this washing of fleeces a wirl. 

I would love to have a set up like WIHH's. We can have fire pits here, so that would be an option but my mom has asthma that can be kicked off by woodsmoke...so maybe not such a good idea. 

I came across this link and was wondering what people with experience thought of it. I was thinking I could maybe do this outside with a couple electric roaster ovens. Am I daft? 

http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/archives/2007/08/28/this_is_the_way_we_wash_our_fleece.html


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I have done the lock method ..... it's great if you can get the locks out of the fleece nice and tidy ....some fleeces are easier to just pull off a chunk and do simular ... ( I put it in a mesh laundry bag and do the method in my bathtub in the laundry room ..... HAVE FUN !!!! I believe each person has to try out different methods and see whats right for _*them .*_


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I believe the only real reason to wash locks in this was, preserving the lock structure, is if you are going to comb the fleece and spin a worsted yarn. If you are going to be carding the fleece there is no reason to go through all this trouble to preserve the lock structure.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

ditto what Marchwind said. 

I am washing a precious fine Cormo fleece in tulle to preserve the lock structure. I am doing this "a bit at a time" - (whenever I remember to do it and am stuck in the house)

MAYBE this would be a good goal for the Tour De Fleece.


----------

